# Disappointment with Zhanchi (without anchors)



## fiftyniner (Aug 7, 2011)

I just took off the anchors from one of my zhanchi - it pops more than my guhong. Heck - even my lingyun (with c4u core and washerless and anchorless) pops less. It feels like the lunhui.

Dayan must have realised that the zhanchi pops, and therefore introduced the anchors for the final version. 

You could do better forking our your hardearned cash for the guhong or the lingyun ($10 lingyun + 70 cents screws and you get yourself an unpopable and good cube, albeit a little heavy)

Conclusion - zhanchi is an overhyped cube, withperformance you can get from the other cheaper dayan cubes. But get it if you have felixs' hands.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 7, 2011)

So... Why not just keep the anchors _on_!? Ever though of that!?


----------



## aronpm (Aug 7, 2011)

...

You remove the parts designed to prevent popping, and it pops, so you complain.

Just... I'm speechless...


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 7, 2011)

:fp 
That's why it has anchors. That's like saying "I tightened my cube until it could barley move. The cube was difficult to turn. It sucks. Don't buy this cube".


----------



## Meep (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks like you could use a DaYan YaoMing


----------



## fiftyniner (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, I HAVE to use the anchors. 

But you guys missed what I am trying to say: Is it worth >$22 for something that equals to the cheaper guhong or lingyun (without the anchors)? 
In fact you just highlighted the main issue: Zhanchi is just another cube but for the anchors, if not for the hype.

Think about it. Esp with the lingyun 2 coming out...


----------



## fiftyniner (Aug 7, 2011)

aronpm said:


> ...
> 
> You remove the parts designed to prevent popping, and it pops, so you complain.
> 
> Just... I'm speechless...


 
No.
For 1st prototype, it was hyped that the zhanchi (at the time, without anchors) was designed to resist pop. The anchor was added much later because the design failed to do that (as I have since discovered).


----------



## Jostle (Aug 7, 2011)

...THEN JUST USE THE ANCHORS.
NO. BIG. DEAL.

you make me angries


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 7, 2011)

I think what the OP is trying to suggest is that the only thing good about the Zhanchi is the torpedos, and that adding torpedos to the Guhong or Lingyun would result in a better cube than the Zhanchi. 

However, I don't have, nor have I ever felt a Zhanchi, so I really have no say.

And if he's right (which I can't confirm), then I theorise there's going to be major hype for the Lingyun 2.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 7, 2011)

Meep said:


> Looks like you could use a DaYan YaoMing



....I want that cube!


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Aug 7, 2011)

Loled at OP and replies... But seriously, if you don't like the zhanchi then that doesn't mean it's overhyped, it just means that your preference is elsewhere. The amount of people that like the ZhanChi is far greater than those who don't and therefore the cube probably isn't overhyped.


----------



## fiftyniner (Aug 7, 2011)

MoRpHiiNe said:


> ...The amount of people that like the ZhanChi is far greater than those who don't ...


 
And the research is from?



Forte said:


> The Dayan Yaoming doesn't use anchors, and it never pops. Just get one of those.



Pls read the opening thread carefully. 
It is not about getting an unpopable cube. I already have the lunhui, thank you very much. 2 in fact.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Aug 7, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> And the research is from?


 
Are you serious? Almost everyone I've talked to that has a Zhanchi loves it, and in most cases it becomes their new main.
So if you actually went through and did the 'research' yourself you'd find that my statement is true. I'm just saying that everyone has their own opinion, and the majority of peoples opinions is positive.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 7, 2011)

MoRpHiiNe said:


> Are you serious? Almost everyone I've talked to that has a Zhanchi loves it, and in most cases it becomes their new main.
> So if you actually went through and did the 'research' yourself you'd find that my statement is true. I'm just saying that everyone has their own opinion, and the majority of peoples opinions is positive.



To be fair, just because there's certainly an apparently large number of vocal individuals that keep saying the cube is amazing does not mean the majority of people think it is. 

Just because your own (very limited) empirical data state one thing doesn't mean someone else's won't state otherwise. 
And, sure, you can even start off a poll and ask whether people think it's a good cube, but even then you'd only be getting people off this forum, not to mention people who have not yet tried it or not much would most likely vote it as good because of the influence of the more vocal members of the forums.

With that said, I've only heard/read very few people say bad things about the Zhanchi, though they do exist, and I hear/read a lot more people saying it's a good cube. Then again, I've only had so few people share with me their opinions on it...

What I'm trying to say: I don't agree or disagree because I have no real standpoint on it yet, but simply saying "from the people I've talked to..." is not a very good argument.



Goosly said:


> YaoMing? Is that like, Dayan 6 then?
> I've never heard of that cube till now. Is there a video-review somewhere?



Pretty sure it's a joke, bud.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't have the anchors and mine's doesn't pop.




Tension problems? Put the anchors in or get the Dayan Yaoming. It's godly.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 7, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> Yes, I HAVE to use the anchors.
> 
> But you guys missed what I am trying to say: Is it worth >$22


 
The Zhan Chi is for sale on a lot of different place with varying prices

I bought the Zhan-Chi for $14.99.

You need to back up your claims rather than randomly firing brainfarts all around the forum.

INB4FAILTRAIN


----------



## M4rQu5 (Aug 7, 2011)

You don't have to use the anchors. Tighten the cube so it doesn't pop.
My ZhanChi is better than my GuHong or my LingYun, without anchors.


----------



## fiftyniner (Aug 7, 2011)

Akuma said:


> The Zhan Chi is for sale on a lot of different place with varying prices
> 
> I bought the Zhan-Chi for $14.99.
> 
> ...


 
Brainfart?
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_V_ZhanChi_Magic_Cube_Black-42769


----------



## asportking (Aug 7, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> Brainfart?
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_V_ZhanChi_Magic_Cube_Black-42769


 
Nope


----------



## MeshuggahX (Aug 7, 2011)

So far I haven't gotten it to pop. I don't use the anchors by the way.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 7, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> took off the anchors - it pops more
> 
> Dayan must have realised that the zhanchi pops, and therefore introduced the anchors for the final version.


 
Funny what happens when you take out a couple of words...

KEEP THE ANCHORS IN


----------



## JonWhite (Aug 7, 2011)

I think you guys are all missing his point...

he's saying a zhanchi is essentially a lingyun plus anchors. Thus, the zhanchi _should_ cost the same as the lingyun plus the cost of anchors, which happens to be $10 + $0.70 = $10.70, instead of the actual price of $15 (a savings of $4.30).

Now please realize that I do not own a zhanchi nor a lingyun, so I am not backing his claim that the zhanchi is essentially a lingyun with anchors. I'm just clarifying what he's saying, since you're all too busy trolling him.


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 7, 2011)

asportking said:


> Nope


 
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White_1ST_Gen-44613
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...1.99-(Multiple-Available)&p=621672#post621672


----------



## Hershey (Aug 7, 2011)

In a way Dayan cubes are a waste of money, you could buy a type F-II or even Ghosthand for cheap and still get like sub 8 second times. Why are people so defensive of Dayan and Lubix? Why do cubes get unnecessary hype?


----------



## emolover (Aug 7, 2011)

Hershey said:


> In a way Dayan cubes are a waste of money, you could buy a type F-II or even Ghosthand for cheap and still get like sub 8 second times. Why are people so defensive of Dayan and Lubix? Why do cubes get unnecessary hype?


 
Dayan is actually good and there is nothing like it. Lubix on the other hand...


----------



## Bapao (Aug 7, 2011)

Hershey said:


> In a way Dayan cubes are a waste of money, you could buy a type F-II or even Ghosthand for cheap and still get like sub 8 second times. Why are people so defensive of Dayan and Lubix? Why do cubes get unnecessary hype?


 
I recommended the F-II as a potentially good main on a recent thread. I posted a link and the guy was like, "That can't be a good speed cube, it's too cheap". Oh well...


----------



## Muesli (Aug 7, 2011)

Hershey said:


> In a way Dayan cubes are a waste of money, you could buy a type F-II or even Ghosthand for cheap and still get like sub 8 second times. Why are people so defensive of Dayan and Lubix? Why do cubes get unnecessary hype?



Having used an F-II for over a year I can tell you that my Zhanchi has made me love cubing once again. It's not just the times, it's the actual feel of the cube and the improving. at the times I am at (16-18 seconds) the Zhanchi has knocked over 3 seconds off my previous averages (19-21).

I'm sure it's possible to get sub 8 times on an F-II but the Zhanchi is just so much more pleasureable to turn in my opinion.

(Plus the F-II locks [badly] when it's as worn in as mine is.)


----------



## cookieyo145 (Aug 7, 2011)

My Zhanchi dosen't have anchors and it dosen't pop.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 7, 2011)

I love my Zhanchi without anchors. It has never popped. My Lingyun and GuHong pop waaay more often.


----------



## radmin (Aug 7, 2011)

My Ling Yun is so tight that it never pops. It's still so fast that it's hard to control. It's fine most of the time but it overshoots during awkward algs.
Zhan Chi is is just easier to control for me. It's very sensitive to lube and can range from gummy to crispy depending on how you lube it and the type of lube.

With Lubix it felt like a gummy Guhong
With Shock oil if felt snappy like a link Yun
With nothing it felt crispy like an Alpha 5

Note, I have three, I've noticed that if you don't like the lube and try to wipe it out the cube doesn't "reset" to unlubed feeling, it's tainted forever.


----------



## gundamslicer (Aug 7, 2011)

... My zhanchi is pro, no anchors or with them... That's why they added the wings to the edges...
Either yours is so loose or it is not a good one...


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 7, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> Yes, I HAVE to use the anchors.
> 
> But you guys missed what I am trying to say: Is it worth >$22 for something that equals to the cheaper guhong or lingyun (without the anchors)?
> In fact you just highlighted the main issue: Zhanchi is just another cube but for the anchors, if not for the hype.
> ...


 
lol zhanchi with anchors is better than guhong and all ur cheaper dayan cubes.


----------



## Adrian (Aug 7, 2011)

What is this YaoMing cube?!

edit:nvm it seems its a joke because of the center sticker. made me get excited for nothing.


----------



## Forte (Aug 8, 2011)

Adrian said:


> What is this YaoMing cube?!
> 
> edit:nvm it seems its a joke because of the center sticker. made me get excited for nothing.


 
The cube itself is not a joke. Go watch the Dayan Yaoming prototype videos.


----------



## Owen (Aug 8, 2011)

Stop creating cubes.


----------



## Bapao (Aug 8, 2011)

Owen said:


> Stop creating cubes.


 
...


----------



## Me (Aug 9, 2011)

I think what we can take from this is that arguments over which cube is better are ultimately futile. Different cubes work differently with everyone, and sometimes even the _same_ cubes work differently with everyone. Beware hype, if it's too good to be true, it probably isn't. When in doubt use Google.


----------



## riffz (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea, this cube sucks. I took the edges out and I could barely turn it without it falling apart!


----------



## ianography (Aug 12, 2011)

Me said:


> I think what we can take from this is that arguments over which cube is better are ultimately futile. Different cubes work differently with everyone, and sometimes even the _same_ cubes work differently with everyone. Beware hype, if it's too good to be true, it probably isn't. When in doubt use Google.


 
Amen.


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 12, 2011)

Hershey said:


> In a way Dayan cubes are a waste of money, you could buy a type F-II or even Ghosthand for cheap and still get like sub 8 second times. Why are people so defensive of Dayan and Lubix? Why do cubes get unnecessary hype?



For me, I just like (no, I mean LOVE) the way the zhanchi feels - def more so than a ghosthand. I love my F-II tho. I think the Zhanchi and F-II are on the same "scale" as far as speedcubing and fingertrickery goes, but there is a definite difference in how they feel. So, if someone wants a cube not just for speed but for feel too, then I think Dayan is way worth the price (semi-side note: I also got my zhanchi for $14.99)


----------

